# .....اقتراح



## dr.d (4 أغسطس 2012)

سلام ونعمة...
أنا عندي اقتراح بس مش اقتراح اقتراح يعني..... بس انتم هتفهموا قصدي 
انا شايف اننا نعمل زي اخواتنا
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=231298
يعني نحذف قسم الحوار ده نهائي لانه للاسف بيتقلب من حوار لشتيمة وما فيش منه فايده((الا شوية ))
ايه ردكم؟
                     سلام ونعمة  .....


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2012)

الأقسام الحوارية في العقيدة المسيحية مستمرة. أي شخص يسب في العقيدة المسيحية يتم إيقافه.
المسيح يعلمنا المحبة لكن امرنا بالبشارة في نفس الوقت. البشارة لكل المسكونة مستمرة في منتدى الكنيسة لآخر نفس.


----------



## dr.d (4 أغسطس 2012)

عموما انتم ادرى
 وشكرا لكم
سلام ونعمة


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الأقسام الحوارية في العقيدة المسيحية مستمرة. أي شخص يسب في العقيدة المسيحية يتم إيقافه.
> المسيح يعلمنا المحبة لكن امرنا بالبشارة في نفس الوقت. *البشارة لكل المسكونة مستمرة في منتدى الكنيسة لآخر نفس.*



*كلام سليم جدااااا*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أغسطس 2012)

ادارة الموقع واعية جدا اتمنى عودة قسم الحوار الاسلامى


----------



## dr.d (5 أغسطس 2012)

انا مش صاحب الموقع وصاحبه يعمل فيه زي ما هو عاوز ما فيش  مشكلة عندي


> ادارة الموقع واعية جدا اتمنى عودة قسم الحوار الاسلامى


انا ارى انه قسم شتيمة بيننا وبينهم وليس حوار 
واولا واخيرا انتم اصحاب الرأي الاخير


----------

